# Make your jigs Glow In The Dark FAST!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

If you are looking to charge your glow in the dark jigs very quickly. The light is very bright for its size. It should work on any jigs that glow in the dark.We now offer this light at www.strikertackle.com for $8.50 per flashlight.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Here is a video of this flashlight in action !!!!!!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

The Jig Charger in action !!!!!!!


----------

